# Does anyone have Thanksgiving  photos or stories  to share?



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 16, 2020)

I have wonderful memories of Thanksgiving Day back in the 50s. These photos show my Grandma by her stove. So many good things came out of that little  oven .
My grandparents lived next door to us and my mom made all the sides and had dinner in our home. My grandma was in charge of the bird and pies. I made so many trips across the yard to see how the turkey was coming along.
My Grandpa would carry it across the yard and my mom and grandma put the final touches on the meal. My dog Toby was always hoping for a taste.
My Grandpa carved the turkey. Toby always got a full Thanksgiving dinner.
I think today they say dogs shouldn't have turkey. But he lived to be 18 so I guess it didn't do him any harm.
Do you have any memories to share?


----------

